# Booth Pictures :)



## techno89

I know we have the show sharing thread but what about where we work? Share your booth pictures here, I cannot kick off the thread yet but soon I will


----------



## techno89

ok heres and old one


----------



## zmb

This is what happens when you get a "value-engineered" booth, a 24 channel off-brand (Electronics Diversified) light board along a with a 18 channel mixer in a space to small to require reinforcement. The stage manager sits on a stool behind the sound and light people to call cues. The window is a reinforced (bars going through it) fire window that is too small. Doing a show next week in a school district PAC, will post a picture then.


----------



## MisterTim

500 seat high school auditorium. Booth is the 2nd floor balcony. Half-height window for stupid safety regs makes hearing anything interesting. 

(Sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures, it's all I had at the time)

The lighting side:


Hog 3 PC. The two spots are outside the doors on the wings, along with 2 Martin Mac 2000s. 

And the sound side:


----------



## Les

zmb said:


> This is what happens when you get a "value-engineered" booth, a 24 channel off-brand (Electronics Diversified) light board along a with a 18 channel mixer in a space to small to require reinforcement. The stage manager sits on a stool behind the sound and light people to call cues. The window is a reinforced (bars going through it) fire window that is too small. Doing a show next week in a school district PAC, will post a picture then.


Actually,
EDI (Electronics Diversified, Inc) isn't an off-brand, having been around for several decades. EDI is a second-tier manufacturer, along with Leprecon, Zero88, NSI and others. (First tier would be ETC, Strand, etc). 

Off brand examples are Chauvet, American DJ, Behringer.

---

I just noticed after posting that this is post number 1234 for me.


----------



## JD

In fact, at one time (1970's) EDI and TTI were the top of the line!


----------



## Footer

JD said:


> In fact, at one time (1970's) EDI and TTI were the top of the line!



.....and I have both sitting in my basement. EDI packs are still going strong, the old 2.4k Blue TTI 6 packs are in a pile waiting to be hauled up a floor and to the dumpster as soon as our elevator works again.


----------



## Tex

Sound...



... and lights.



Not pretty, but comfortable.


----------



## avkid

Footer said:


> The old 2.4k Blue TTI 6 packs are in a pile waiting to be hauled up a floor and to the dumpster as soon as our elevator works again.


Are they like these?

If so, I would be glad to take them off your hands, as we can always use more parts.


----------



## Footer

avkid said:


> Are they like these?
> 
> If so, I would be glad to take them off your hands, as we can always use more parts.



Yup. I have 6 or 8 of them. If you want them, come get them!


----------



## JD

Still have a bunch of the really old EDI (2 - 7.6v) The stuff just never dies. Just sitting in the shed. One day, I'll probably replace the pre-opto electronics with a DMX firing board. Problem is, I would still have to lift the stuff and it's the weight of a boat anchor.... Maybe next year.. or so..


----------



## Parker

This is a wide shot of our lighting booth (also doubles as my office).
The sound booth also used to be in this room... now it is in the back of the house... where it should be.


----------



## JCarroll

Tex said:


> Sound...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and lights.
> 
> 
> 
> Not pretty, but comfortable.



Ahh I miss using our Leigh millenium. I'll have to get some pics of our booth Monday.


----------



## Tex

The picture is fuzzy; that's an Innovator 48/96. It does look a bit like a Millenium from a distance...


----------



## JD

Well Tex, so far you get the award for the cleanest, most organized booth I have ever seen! Not even a coffee cup!


----------



## Tex

JD said:


> Well Tex, so far you get the award for the cleanest, most organized booth I have ever seen! Not even a coffee cup!


There's a first time for everything!


----------



## jmabray

Tex said:


> Sound...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and lights.
> 
> 
> 
> Not pretty, but comfortable.




Where are you located, out of curiosity.....


----------



## Soxred93

JD said:


> Well Tex, so far you get the award for the cleanest, most organized booth I have ever seen! Not even a coffee cup!



Wait till I get a picture of my booth after Spring Break ends.... then you'll see clean. >


----------



## Tex

I'm in the Alliance area.


----------



## chris325

Parker said:


> This is a wide shot of our lighting booth (also doubles as my office).
> The sound booth also used to be in this room... now it is in the back of the house... where it should be.



I suppose the booth looks a bit more professional in this picture than it does now, assuming the coloring book pictures are still on the wall in place of the Apollo gobo poster...


----------



## techno89

i think we should sticky this


----------



## renegadeblack

Tex said:


> Sound...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and lights.
> 
> 
> 
> Not pretty, but comfortable.



You have an innovator? I'm sorry.


----------



## Studio

Here is the older theater at my school.
Studio80's photosets on Flickr
There are a few booth pics in there.


----------



## chris325

renegadeblack said:


> You have an innovator? I'm sorry.



As a fellow sufferer (Innovator 600) I send my deepest condolences. With all the freezing this thing does, it seems like it's hit the next ice age.


----------



## Sayen

chris325 said:


> As a fellow sufferer (Innovator 600) I send my deepest condolences. With all the freezing this thing does, it seems like it's hit the next ice age.


I have to admit, I suffered a twitch of Anger at the first mention of that name.


----------



## techno89

nsi makes me cry a little....


----------



## bishopthomas

So, not necessarily a "booth" but here are a few FOH setups:

www.nomadicpro.net/photos/foh5.jpg
www.nomadicpro.net/photos/foh2.jpg
www.nomadicpro.net/photos/bobbyv.jpg


----------



## techno89

nice software controller for the lights i see, pics of the rig?


----------



## masterelectrician2112

techno89 said:


> i think we should sticky this



2nded. I'll post some pics of my "booth" (and I use the term very very loosely) when I remember to take my camera to school.


----------



## bishopthomas

techno89 said:


> nice software controller for the lights i see, pics of the rig?



A laptop for lights, a tablet for sound. Who said FOH has to take up seats in the house? I updated my post with a picture of the rig. It's nothing too impressive. 35' of DS truss with 12 Par56, 25' of US truss with 12 Par56 and 2 MAC300's.


----------



## bishopthomas

Here's me in the "booth" for a Jack's Mannequin show in a college gym, and the stage during the show.

www.nomadicpro.net/photos/jacksmannequinfoh.jpg
www.nomadicpro.net/photos/jacksmannequin01.jpg


----------



## bishopthomas

Here's one that's a little more "boothy"

www.nomadicpro.net/photos/airguitarbooth.jpg
www.nomadicpro.net/photos/airguitar.jpg


----------



## zuixro

My temporary "Booth" for our musical: "The Full Monty"



After I took this picture, we added 2x DBx 2231 Graphic EQ's, and 7 channels of rented wireless mics. Surprisingly, the 10-20 year old ones we had weren't working well. We also swapped out a bunch of the PGX's because they peak out so easily. The console (Midas Venice 320, a rental) is sitting on a custom built table that we made just for this show. We're gonna try to keep it for future musicals now. 

I meant to take more pics, I just never got around to it. The EQ's sat where the mics are in this picture, and my macbook pro (for sound cues via Qlab) sat on top of that. Also absent is a music stand for my script.

It got a lot more complicated after this picture. We were scrounging for mic cable, to we had to throw together some pretty kludgey things.


----------



## Tex

renegadeblack said:


> You have an innovator? I'm sorry.


Could be worse. I could still have the Encore...


----------



## TimmyP1955

I have to start backwards, as I have no current pics of FOH. Here's the amp & wireless rack (which is a work in progress):


----------



## garyvp

I built this booth 20 years ago in this 150 seat community theater located in downtown Brooklyn; the theater has been around for 60 years. Old boothers will notice the 1970's patch panels - the switches still come in handy. Our lighting grid is a conduit system (no overloaded neutrals) with 84 ports and we have 24 (NSI) dimmers. All lampare 500w. Typical show has 25-50 sub masters and 150 queues. Our equipment is a technical as is sensible for this type of theatre - can't get too sophisticated with the technicians we have. But we are better equipped than most off-broadway houses. We use the less exotic and less professional equipment (NSI, Sony, NAD) and have a really neat special FX and practicals board. For sound we have CD, MD, and even cassette, run through a nice mixer. No mics on stage - not needed.


----------



## mancerman




----------



## PeytonJr

Studio said:


> Here is the older theater at my school.
> Studio80's photosets on Flickr
> There are a few booth pics in there.



NICE carpet!


----------



## MercyTech

This thread is interesting to me because we are considering a remodel to our booth, and one thing I want to do is tilt the glass windows to remove the reflection of our faces, and give us a better view of the stage. Does anyone have this, or have you found it unnecessary?


----------



## Soxred93

MercyTech said:


> This thread is interesting to me because we are considering a remodel to our booth, and one thing I want to do is tilt the glass windows to remove the reflection of our faces, and give us a better view of the stage. Does anyone have this, or have you found it unnecessary?



In our booth, we have sliding windows, so the whole thing about reflection is rendered redundant.


----------



## dereklentz

Here are pictures from the church where I volunteer:


----------



## DuckJordan

garyvp said:


>


 
Your booth looks scary, I would have nightmares running a show from there . Better equipment than most high school and college theaters in my area. 
Looks like they could do training for spetsnaz in there though.

I like the AC monitor


----------



## Parker

Parker said:


> This is a wide shot of our lighting booth (also doubles as my office).
> The sound booth also used to be in this room... now it is in the back of the house... where it should be.


 
***UPDATE***
This is a close-up of our new lighting board in the booth!
ETC ELEMENT 60/500


----------



## Parker

chris325 said:


> As a fellow sufferer (Innovator 600) I send my deepest condolences. With all the freezing this thing does, it seems like it's hit the next ice age.


 
It's official...You are no longer allowed to complain!


----------



## derekleffew

Parker said:


> This is a close-up of our new lighting board in the booth!
> ETC ELEMENT 60/500


Braggart! 

Why is the console sitting on a box or something about 6" off the table? Looks awkward and uncomfortable.


----------



## Parker

derekleffew said:


> Braggart!
> 
> Why is the console sitting on a box or something about 6" off the table? Looks awkward and uncomfortable.


 
Ha... yes... I get to boast a little now... 

I built the stand for it so I can slide the USB keyboard/mouse under it for easier storage (takes up less counter space too). It is not uncomfortable at all. It was actually a calculated height so that it sits at the correct position under the window in the booth. I have also stacked the two monitors to the left with another stand.


----------



## sdauditorium

I'll take some better pictures today with the dust covers off of everything and pics of the racks. I love all the space we have, but sometimes it looks sooo empty up there. Oh well, I guess we'll just have to buy more stuff.


----------



## chris325

Parker said:


> It's official...You are no longer allowed to complain!



Hey! What happened to the full size GMA you promised? 

Actually, I can't think of a thing that isn't awesome about that board. I guess I'll have to stick to complaining about the Colortran ERSs... 

Can't wait for the opportunity to play with it.


----------



## Tex

I just got a job at a new school. I'll take pics of the booth soon.
When I saw it, the first words out of my mouth were, "Good Lord".


----------



## sdauditorium

Here's some additional pics from our booths.


----------



## nithin1997

I'll have to take some pictures of our booth. The sound and light share a booth and sound is hooking up a new mixer. Their are cords everywhere. Im gonna wait till its clean.


----------



## MarshallPope

Here are a couple of pictures of our booth.


----------



## Clifford

Whenever I post pictures of our booth, I get mocked for our white walls.


----------



## sdauditorium

Clifford said:


> Whenever I post pictures of our booth, I get mocked for our white walls.



Paint? Lol.


----------



## Clifford

If only it were that simple.


----------



## Studio

Clifford said:


> Whenever I post pictures of our booth, I get mocked for our white walls.



Your not the only one.


----------



## midgetgreen11

Clifford said:


> Whenever I post pictures of our booth, I get mocked for our white walls.



Complete with a white linoleum tile floor and white drop ceiling? That's how we roll.


----------



## zmb

Clifford said:


> Whenever I post pictures of our booth, I get mocked for our white walls.


 
Don't worry, I know of a stage in my area that has *white* walls.

It is in a senior center built by the City of Redmond around 1990.


----------



## CSCTech

-Looks at white _concrete_ walls of our theatre- : (


----------



## MisterTim

zmb said:


> Don't worry, I know of a stage in my area that has *white* walls.
> 
> It is in a senior center built by the City of Redmond around 1990.



Excuse me for being a noob here, but what's wrong with white, for the stage or the booth?


----------



## DuckJordan

Its not a noob thing, Many people its just preferance but i find it much easier to control an audience's attention as well as where my lights wash with black walls instead of white.


----------



## MisterTim

DuckJordan said:


> Its not a noob thing, Many people its just preferance but i find it much easier to control an audience's attention as well as where my lights wash with black walls instead of white.



Well I guess that's not really an issue with us since we're above and behind the audience, but it makes sense I suppose. I never really thought about it. 

Now I want to go paint the inside of our booth black, just for the heck of it...


----------



## CSCTech

ooh, Thought they meant the house. We have an open air booth..so..yeah. But our side walls are white and the rear is a wood strips with a mesh and newspapery stuff behind it as an acoustic wall.


----------



## shiben

If its a serious problem, and you cant paint the walls for whatever reason but you can hang soft goods, a scrim in front of the light booth can help cut down on distractions inside. Thats how our black box is set up, and it works really well for us. SM and LX can see out well enough to call the show, and the audience cant see in too well. FWIW, our space has been set up in a 3/4 thrust configuration for a while now, due to time constraints and labor concerns, so 2/3 of the audience used to be able to see straight into the booth.


----------



## Tex

I guess it's a bit odd to have 2 sets of booth pictures in the same thread, but I'm changing schools so I have a new booth. 
The second and third pictures are standing at the control desk looking right and left. I think I could park a few trucks up there...


----------



## chris325

Tex said:


> I think I could park a few trucks up there...



It would be great if we could park a few trucks _anywhere_ in my school's auditorium...


----------



## CSCTech

Tex said:


> I guess it's a bit odd to have 2 sets of booth pictures in the same thread, but I'm changing schools so I have a new booth.
> The second and third pictures are standing at the control desk looking right and left. I think I could park a few trucks up there...


 

That is one BIG booth 0_0


Am I losing it or are you using two Express's there ?_?


----------



## Studio

Tex said:


> I think I could park a few trucks up there...


That Table you have is 1.5 times longer than my whole booth.


----------



## Tex

CSCTech said:


> Am I losing it or are you using two Express's there ?_?


You are not losing it. 
The 24/48 is being used for conventional lights and the 48/96 is being used for movers. I'm not sure why; the 48/96 should be able to handle both, I just need to learn the Expression software! As odd as it sounds, I've never worked in a theatre with an ETC board.
Since the systems are approaching 6 years old and we have 30 movers, I'm going to start pushing for an Ion. At that point the 48/96 will go in the black box, the 24/48 will go in the lab theatre and the Smartfade will go into storage.


----------



## CSCTech

Tex said:


> You are not losing it.
> The 24/48 is being used for conventional lights and the 48/96 is being used for movers. I'm not sure why; the 48/96 should be able to handle both, I just need to learn the Expression software! As odd as it sounds, I've never worked in a theatre with an ETC board.
> Since the systems are approaching 6 years old and we have 30 movers, I'm going to start pushing for an Ion. At that point the 48/96 will go in the black box, the 24/48 will go in the lab theatre and the Smartfade will go into storage.


 
Heh, Technically the 24/48 can do everything : p Unless the lighting op prefers having most mover control on the channel faders. But if your looking for new consoles, out with that idea if you have 30 movers.
(I just want one : ()


----------



## zmb

Better booth pictures (these ones have already been posted but weren't very clear) that I took tonight.

Slideshow: Booth Photos - Windows Live (Requires Microsoft Silverlight)
Thumbnails: Booth Photos - Windows Live


----------



## Spongebob

Tex said:


> I guess it's a bit odd to have 2 sets of booth pictures in the same thread, but I'm changing schools so I have a new booth.
> The second and third pictures are standing at the control desk looking right and left. I think I could park a few trucks up there...


 

I think that's pretty much the size of our stage.
No exagerration.


----------



## midgetgreen11

zmb said:


> Better booth pictures (these ones have already been posted but weren't very clear) that I took tonight.
> 
> Slideshow: Booth Photos - Windows Live (Requires Microsoft Silverlight)
> Thumbnails: Booth Photos - Windows Live




Wow, I didn't think anyone other than my high school owned an EDI Minstrel Lite.


----------



## zmb

Do you also have EDI SCRimmer Stiks for dimmers then?


----------



## midgetgreen11

Nope, we've got an install rack.


----------



## KeepOnTruckin

zmb said:


> Do you also have EDI SCRimmer Stiks for dimmers then?


 I had a pair of those for 6 months, they got the job done. Turns out they didnt like receiving phantom power via the DMX in though.


----------



## thatactorguy

Here is our booth, malfunctioning equipment and all!  It's about 6'x8', shot from the long end of the booth; booth door is to my left. The booth is located up house left...




Here is the sound equipment:


 

Closeup of the console:


----------



## MarshallPope

I am SO GLAD you posted a picture of your console. That is the same board we had in my high school's old theatre. They tore it down right after I graduated, and I have since tried to find out what console it was, without luck. When I was there, I wasn't as interested in the nuts and bolts of theatre, so I never paid close enough attention to what I was using.


----------



## thatactorguy

MarshallPope said:


> I am SO GLAD you posted a picture of your console. That is the same board we had in my high school's old theatre. They tore it down right after I graduated, and I have since tried to find out what console it was, without luck. When I was there, I wasn't as interested in the nuts and bolts of theatre, so I never paid close enough attention to what I was using.



When I uploaded the picture a year ago, I was hoping we would soon have a newer, better console. Alas, we're still using it, ten years after we bought it new. It has issues, but it's still trucking along. The Lightronics TL 3256 has been, overall, a good board. I ran Jekyll & Hyde: the Musical on that board last fall. 128 cues (Lightronics calls them scenes, as the Fade In and Fade Out on each "scene" are considered cues, so it really has 255 cues), and had to do a few of the FTBs manually when we started running low on cue numbers...


----------



## Soxred93

zmb said:


> Don't worry, I know of a stage in my area that has *white* walls.
> 
> It is in a senior center built by the City of Redmond around 1990.



Better than the _glossy_ black paint in the back wall of our stage. Fire alarm right in the middle and everything. (and of course it has about 10 coats of paint over it...) 

Glossy black just looks awful.


----------



## thatactorguy

I didn't have a pic of this the other day, but here is our patchboard. It was built by someone back when we were rocking with twelve dimmers. Analog. Hardcore, baby 


 

We have since upgraded to 24 dimmers DMX. Our dimmer packs are at the bottom left...


----------



## WooferHound

Here are pictures of 5 of our main booths, There are multiple pictures of some of them. There are 3 other smaller booths not pictured . . .


----------



## IanBillings

Our Booth


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Edrick

Here's some pictures from the booth I used to run (about 3 years ago)


----------



## calwalker1

My school (and me personally) aren't so big on the conncept of a "booth" area even though we have one, most of the equipment up there is pretty ancient so we have asorted new equipment in road-cases so we can theoretically rock up anywhere that has GPO's and go for it (unless you are doing lighting, then 3 phase as well). This is some photos from my last show that I designed/ all our FOH speakers are self powered and all the other gear (EG dimmers) are out back. we used mainly LED for this show so power was negligible. all audio for this show ran off an iMac running Qlab.

--PS ignore bad cabling. this was used in the rehersal period, before the actual show we re-did it all.


----------



## cpf

Finally got around to taking some half decent pictures


> The room:
> 
> 
> Bane of my existence:
> 
> Much more reasonable setup than inside the room, and without the 100dB cooling fans, either:


----------



## sjsufer

Our FOH position, to the left is open entrance (from where the first pic was taken) that we are in the process of getting a waist high door to keep out customers, yes that is an issue. M7 on the right, GrandMA on PC on the left. Looking to hopefully at some point raise it about 3 ft higher so we can actually see over the customers in front of us.  Oh and I feel ya on the whole Crestron set up.... Our whole place is wired with it all. We use TPS-6x for our handhelds.


----------



## damjamkato

This is the booth in my school's thrust stage theater. It's pretty small, but it's cozy. 
The only problem is that it is almost impossible to accurately hear the FOH mix, because the window only opens about 2.5 feet. It's quite annoying. 
My school's in the process of renovating the old auditorium, so when that's done maybe I'll post those booth pictures as well. Sorry about the crappy cell phone quality.


----------



## Edrick

Tex said:


> I guess it's a bit odd to have 2 sets of booth pictures in the same thread, but I'm changing schools so I have a new booth.
> The second and third pictures are standing at the control desk looking right and left. I think I could park a few trucks up there...


 
Holy smokes that's a large "booth".


----------



## Edrick

You posted links to gmail


----------



## nd925a

Picasa Web Albums - Nate DeMare - Untitled Album

Our Light and sound board are now switched due to a sound system renovation


----------



## chausman

Well, I finally got a chance to get some pictures until I get back into the theater. The picture showing the ceiling with the gobos, I just added to show the view from the booth. It isn't much, but I like it.

I didn't like having pictures of people so I have some different pictures. I will beg some friends to get good pics.


- The light and sound booth is just outside of view below the railing in the center.
- The stage. It's a really cool place to have shows.
- View from light Booth


----------



## techieman33

view from the booth

and the horrible seating position in the booth, they installed the countertop at standard height, problem is you can't see over the wall if you sit that low. So they built a platform for the chairs to sit on, problem is there isn't any room left for your legs under the counter. That's the house console, just always stays in the bottom of it's case.


edit: got a PM asking about the console, it's an Avolites Pearl Expert, here's a more head on picture of it


----------



## DiscoBoxer

Here is a pic of our FOH at the church. We have a small booth that we have outgrown, but in the church, that's a good thing. In the far end of the booth is the IMAG control area, then lighting with an ETC SmartfadeML, and then live audio.

The iLive is with us on demo with hopes to replace our GL3800.


----------



## LXPlot

chausman said:


> Well, I finally got a chance to raid my friends Facebook pages until I get back into the theater. The picture showing the ceiling with the gobos, I just added to show the view from the booth. It isn't much, but I like it.


 
What board is that "you (?)" are using?

I'll get some pics of ours up soon. It's actually rather nice, albeit messy, because it's never locked and people eat lunch in their (which I hate)


----------



## FlashBang

Pics from work. There's a closed booth behind where the I sit with the sound tech, but it is mostly used for storage.

View of FOH booth

View in the FOH booth

View from FOH booth


----------



## chausman

LXPlot said:


> What board is that "you (?)" are using?
> 
> I'll get some pics of ours up soon. It's actually rather nice, albeit messy, because it's never locked and people eat lunch in their (which I hate)


 
That is one of my freinds using an ETC Express 48/96 in the first picture, and the second is, well, not exactly a friend but, someone using a Mackie Onyx 24 ch.

I just found out I may be in there this week so I'll get some pictures of it without other people in the way.


----------



## Jordan01

Here is our booth at school:
http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z460/JordanK01/IMG_0436.jpg
Here is our Light Desk- Avolites Pearl 2010:
http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z460/JordanK01/IMG_0435.jpg
Here is our Sound Desk- Yamaha M7Cl-48:
http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z460/JordanK01/IMG_0434.jpg
Here is our lighting patch panels and dimmers:
http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z460/JordanK01/IMG_0433.jpg
Here are our amps:
http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z460/JordanK01/IMG_0432.jpg
Here is our FOH at school:
http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z460/JordanK01/IMG_0437.jpg


----------



## Kelite

Here a picture of our booth taken last week-





(Sorry, I couldn't resist! This is my colleague Milad at last week's ProLight + Sound show in Frankfurt)


----------



## techieman33

Jordan01 said:


> Here is our booth at school:
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z460/JordanK01/IMG_0436.jpg
> Here is our Light Desk- Avolites Pearl 2010:
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z460/JordanK01/IMG_0435.jpg
> Here is our Sound Desk- Yamaha M7Cl-48:
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z460/JordanK01/IMG_0434.jpg
> Here is our lighting patch panels and dimmers:
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z460/JordanK01/IMG_0433.jpg
> Here are our amps:
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z460/JordanK01/IMG_0432.jpg
> Here is our FOH at school:
> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z460/JordanK01/IMG_0437.jpg


 
Wow that is a lot of lighting console for that room unless there are lights around that I'm not seeing.


----------



## Jordan01

techieman33 said:


> Wow that is a lot of lighting console for that room unless there are lights around that I'm not seeing.


There are a few lights you can't see. But a couple of years ago there was a fire in the auditorium and everything was destroyed. That was the new console they decided to buy. We also do some bigger events through the year and hire moving heads when needed so it's useful then.


----------



## chausman

Here's the sound/light booth:



The video booth:


View from the booth:


----------



## wiscolighting

MercyTech said:


> This thread is interesting to me because we are considering a remodel to our booth, and one thing I want to do is tilt the glass windows to remove the reflection of our faces, and give us a better view of the stage. Does anyone have this, or have you found it unnecessary?


 
Our lighting booth in which the stage manager also sits has double pained glass with a adjoining door to the sound booth (usualy closed so the light board op and stage manager can chat it up). They have their own door out into the theatre as does the sound side. On the sound side they do not have glass inistead they have a metal liftgate so that the sound booth can have an open window and also be secure from break ins when closed. Though I have seen many different configurations it seems situational as to weather or not the tilted glass works or is necessary. In my case the booths are on the first floor and so instead of looking down you are typically looking forward and up. With minimal light in the booth there is usually minimal reflection.


----------



## DuckJordan

Actually the theater I currently work for has their booth in the balcony and has these for that very reason.


----------



## MNicolai

This is a little old and we've changed things a bit, but this is basically how our booth looks.

What you don't see in this photo is the other end of the booth, which is a vast open nothingness of free space. I've been pushing for getting an air hockey or pool table put in there for lack of absolutely no other practical way to use the space.


----------



## cpf

MNicolai said:


> What you don't see in this photo is the other end of the booth, which is a vast open nothingness of free space. I've been pushing for getting an air hockey or pool table put in there for lack of absolutely no other practical way to use the space.


 
Box it and ship it up to me.


----------



## Hughesie

MNicolai said:


>



Why two lighting desks?


----------



## chausman

Hughesie said:


> Why two lighting desks?


 
When one Congo just isn't enough...get another!

Hopefully tomorrow, I'll have _another_ booth to take pictures of!


----------



## MNicolai

Two lighting desks because we frequently enough do weird things with our lighting control. For example, the Jr. will be on stage or at the sound position during a show/rehearsal, but at anytime the programmer can move to the full-size Congo in the booth without having to physically move a console around the theatre. At the present moment, both consoles are in the booth only because the sound position is going to be too crammed with gear and ops for the next show.

We also have a tendency to use Jr. in our black box theatre and float it around a lot instead of dusting off our less-capable Express 24/48 for those events. 

While we don't use the feature very often, it's also possible to have a programmer at each console editing the same show file simultaneously, but on a day-to-day basis, we're much more likely to just use run one of the consoles in backup mode.

One of these days our Express console will either bite the dust or become impractical to use for that theatre's events, at which point we'll retire it and put the Jr. in that the theatre and leave the full-size Congo on its own in the main theatre.


----------



## sdauditorium

MNicolai said:


> What you don't see in this photo is the other end of the booth, which is a vast open nothingness of free space. I've been pushing for getting an air hockey or pool table put in there for lack of absolutely no other practical way to use the space.


 
We had the same problem up at Southern Door, Mike. A couch and Laz-y-Boy work well to fill in the empty space. Now..to just pick up that mini fridge and DirecTV.


----------



## RFazz15

You guys make it sound like having too much space is a bad thing! I would kill to have enough space in my booth to put furniture in!


----------



## sdauditorium

RFazz15 said:


> You guys make it sound like having too much space is a bad thing! I would kill to have enough space in my booth to put furniture in!


 
To me, if a booth is empty, it sort of signifies nothing of importance is done in there. It's good to be "well prepared" and have as many items for the job at your disposal as possible.


----------



## ScottT

RFazz15 said:


> I would kill to have enough space in my booth to put furniture in!


 
I'd like enough space to fit an Express 125, a computer, and an A&H GL2400...


----------



## Tex

sdauditorium said:


> To me, if a booth is empty, it sort of signifies nothing of importance is done in there. It's good to be "well prepared" and have as many items for the job at your disposal as possible.


Spoken like a man with a small booth and a lot of stuff.


----------



## tjrobb

Our studio's booth is JUST wide enough for an E3 board, a narrow Mac keyboard, a 12/24 channel sound mixer, and a 19" rack. There is also only 2' between the desk and wall so you can't really move around. IIRC, the booth is commandeered flats that are too beat up for stage use. And if anything slides too far forward it hits a patron in the head. It's a special place.


----------



## shiben

sdauditorium said:


> To me, if a booth is empty, it sort of signifies nothing of importance is done in there. It's good to be "well prepared" and have as many items for the job at your disposal as possible.


 
Or your a roadhouse.


----------



## shiben

chausman said:


> When one Congo just isn't enough...get another!
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow, I'll have _another_ booth to take pictures of!


 

Its still a Congo. All the space in the world cant make up for that.


----------



## chausman

Ok. _Another_ booth... This time, from my HS.


Lighting.


Sound.


View from DSL.


Blackbox Booth.


AV Studio Booth.


AV Studio.


----------



## MarshallPope

Here is the FOH from our most recent show - Vista T4, MA2, Soundcraft Series 2, M7CL.


----------



## Nelson

Here is our auditorium's booth. It is hard to photograph because it is so long and narrow!

View from entrance:


View from other side:


Video projection:


Audio:



It is a nice, spacious booth. Off camera is my desk and a storage room.


----------



## zmb

Nelson said:


> Here is our auditorium's booth. It is hard to photograph because it is so long and narrow!
> 
> View from entrance:View attachment 5931
> 
> 
> View from other side:View attachment 5932
> 
> 
> Video projection:View attachment 5933
> 
> 
> Audio:View attachment 5934
> 
> 
> 
> It is a nice, spacious booth. Off camera is my desk and a storage room.


 
Looks like your audio guys have a really powerful hand warmer.


----------



## Nelson

zmb said:


> Looks like your audio guys have a really powerful hand warmer.


 
If you mean the projector -- yeah, it keeps you nice and toasty! It doesn't help that it exhausts its hot air right over the mixer. When the system was first installed, I thought "boy, this mixer sure puts out a lot of heat"! 

It is a little annoying listening to the projector fans running when trying to mix, but its really not too bad considering the size of the projector and how noisy the fans could be. This is actually a great place to mix because it is so open to the house. We have glass that we can put in the windows, but have never used them. The mixer and source rack can also be connected in the house, but we've never found a reason to move them.


----------



## Gnara

mancerman said:


>



Heey! We have that light board!


----------



## Zelma

Me in the first booth I worked in, 1979, stage left, just a podium with room for my prompt script and a headset. The light board operator used a two-scene manual preset board in the wings behind me. I called hundreds of cues every show. I think the max was around 500. I loved it! (The show pictured
is "The Lion in Winter.")


----------



## Zelma

A posed shot of the crew, early 1980s, showing the stage-manager's booth with ASM calling cues, light board operator next to patch panel, PSM and grips. This show had less than 100 cues, which is why the light tech looks so bored. It's also why the ASM is calling. It was a good training show.


----------



## venuetech

The control bay

this is the view from the booth of the bay, amp racks in the booth, and the SM usually will call from there


----------



## cpf

So, we upgraded our sound board a while back.
*Before*

*After*


----------



## chausman

cpf said:


> So, we upgraded our sound board a while back.
> *Before*
> 
> *After*



Please tell me those are backwards.


----------



## jstroming

Here are some "booth" (backstage video control) pics from a tour I designed several years ago!


----------



## cpf

chausman said:


> Please tell me those are backwards.



Hey man, that boards has like, 101 built in FX, at least 4 "EQ" knobs, and the faders are like, 45mm! Plus, what can I say, can't beat Behringer quality!


----------



## DuckJordan

cpf said:


> Hey man, that boards has like, 101 built in FX, at least 4 "EQ" knobs, and the faders are like, 45mm! Plus, what can I say, can't beat Behringer quality!



My question is why did you have a studio desk before? And what was wrong with it that you had to change?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpf

DuckJordan said:


> My question is why did you have a studio desk before? And what was wrong with it that you had to change?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk



1) Brilliant purchasing advice from the same company that sold the developer all the other crap we never use. 
2) Something in the central module burnt up, entire board died. Can't unload it, functional or not, on anyone local, and shipping would be horrendous. So it's currently wedged underneath the roof access ladder in a storage room. I'm betting on being able to show it to my grandchildren in 50 years, if the building hasn't fallen down around it.


----------



## Tex

cpf said:


> So it's currently wedged underneath the roof access ladder in a storage room. I'm betting on being able to show it to my grandchildren in 50 years, if the building hasn't fallen down around it.


If you wedge it in the right place, it may hold the building up!


----------



## avkid6345

Here's a look into our booth. We have it configured completely different depending on what the show calls for. FOH balance is way off in there, so we sometimes build a booth outside for sound.

We built our booth out to FOH for this show.

We tour with certain shows so I visit this booth about once a year. They've got a pretty nice facility. 

Random shot of house...?... We do a lot of projection especially for the Pageants/Award Shows

Busy Week (Thursday 4/15)

That computer behind audio is for IMAG and Playback

Other half of same setup.

Busy Week (Wednesday 4/14)

Since then (2 years ago) We've begun to upgrade our space.

Brand new mixer. Just got it two weeks ago. Waiting for the new amps and mains to arrive.

Also finally got the ION i'd been asking for. Now just waiting for the wireless RFU, Fader Wing, and SeaChangers to get here.


Oh... please ignore the food and drink in a couple of the shots. I know it's a sin. Since we've got new equipment in there, we've adopted a strict no food no drink policy that we should've had from the start. Funny how over the years the only thing spilled on the express was a bottle of water. Which only did a bit of cosmetic damage on the right side of the board (you can kind of see it in one of the pics above.) Anyway we're better about that now.


----------



## cpf

Volunteered to help with a one-act play festival. It's taking place at a pretty nice black box, but spot the fatal flaw with the booth...



I'm bringing some self-stick foam tomorrow.


----------



## avkid

From our last musical.


----------



## chausman

avkid said:


> From our last musical.
> View attachment 6878



What console is that?


----------



## avkid

Express 48/96 for lighting and an APB Dynasonics Spectra T on audio.


----------



## Clifford

cpf said:


> Volunteered to help with a one-act play festival. It's taking place at a pretty nice black box, but spot the fatal flaw with the booth...



Is it that someone trusted an ordinary counter with a QSC amp? har har har


----------



## chausman

avkid said:


> Express 48/96 for lighting and an APB Dynasonics Spectra T on audio.



It's colorful. I like the blue lights.


----------



## blindbuttkicker

New ROA (Rear of Auditorium) A/V COntrol Deck during or Vacation bible school tonight



Laptop, NSI Light Board, and 32 channel Behringer Audio Desk, along with a TEAC CD/Tape Combo as well as Alesis Masterlink ML-9600 Recrder for CD's

The light board usually sits in the Old Sound Booth off the church because of its 15V power supply missing, so we have it hooked into a DMX 15V system, otherwise when ran from the deck (basicclly plugging the DMX control cable into a snake head in the old sound room, running about 200 to 250 feet of underground cabling to the deck on 3XLR Female and plugging it into the back of the Male XLR Port on the board, and thats when the board loses it's 15V Control Circut and the lights when powered down, still have a soft glow, almost like a preheat glow, due to the dimmer packs (also NSI, 8 channel) not recieving the correct singals and voltage to power full off. and the NSI Dimmers have a mind of their own sometimes, when the board is given new programming in a memory scene and the board is returned to normal mode, it likes to power cycle the dimmers and "dance" the lights. lol we call this "the board just being confused" cause when the Dimmers lose contact with the light board if its unplugged (or for some unknown reason the light board should lose power and not the dimmers) the Dimmers power the front house spots and stage to a "Panic Mode" setting, kind of conveinent when working in the dark on troubleshooting or if theire is a power surge, which drives the dimmers to go into "Crazy mode" meaning all on/of/flickering/steady (yea thats when we have to power full down and reset the system)  more pics will follow, my station for VBS (Vacation Bible School) currently is Audio and Lighting (Sorry for bad quality wasnt like that when i took em, ill take better ones tomorrow and re upload)


----------



## zmb

One of the two high schools in the district I work in. Built in 2008.


Starting clockwise from bottom: sound storage, desk and table, gel storage, and lighting storage (not in view), headset, video, and sound rack, ETC Element with Emphasis, wireless mic receivers (facing out for sound tech to view status), monitor camera control, and a computer soon.


----------



## cceprod

*Small booths*

Anyone who does tech for a small city-organized center for arts and entertainment should know exactly where I'm coming from. I'm curious to know if anyone can beat the smallness and jam-packedness of the booth I occupy.

I normally run shows solo, but I've only recently accompanied my laptop to help me in the sound department. Finally convinced the council member to let me buy a cheap Dell (with Windows 8 ). It should be here early next week and I'm excited to see what I can do with it. I'm packed like a sardine and yet they can still find room for more old microphones in lonely pelican cases without building the shelves I've asked for many times .


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: Small booths*


cceprod said:


> ... I'm curious to know if anyone can beat the smallness and jam-packedness of the booth I occupy. ...


Don't feel embarrassed about the size of your equipment. It's what you do with it that matters. 

Your booth looks downright luxurious compared to some "professional" Off-Loop (Chicago) and Off-Off-Broadway (NYC) booths I've seen (some of which are posted above, IINM).
.


----------



## theview

What if you are the only one running lights and sound?? What configuration would you suggest? The High School Auditorium space is being upgraded and I am looking at all the options ...thanks.


----------



## josh88

theview said:


> What if you are the only one running lights and sound?? What configuration would you suggest? The High School Auditorium space is being upgraded and I am looking at all the options ...thanks.



If you're trying to do it single person I'd say a L shape is good. When I have to do that I have the light board in front of me and my sound board mounted in a road case pulled up beside me on my right. With a computer for sound on the desk in the corner between the two forming the corner.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ruinexplorer

I add to that, the U shape, so that you have all of your peripherals at hand as well. Put what is most important in front of you. Sound if you are live mixing, lighting if you are "busking", and then on the other side from your secondary control will be the peripherals such as playback systems. It depends on your space and what your normal operations will be.


----------



## tjrobb

Make it a square and it keeps patrons from pestering you, too. Plus you get to have a drawbridge...


----------



## blahoobadyhoo

Just found this thread and decided I would add to it! Lights and Sound Booths respectively.


----------



## Tofudesperado

Lighting set up for a charter. That is 3 lighting consoles and two computers with visualizers. This was a hectic week.


----------



## Tofudesperado

blahoobadyhoo said:


> View attachment 10618View attachment 10621
> Just found this thread and decided I would add to it! Lights and Sound Booths respectively.


I have a love hate relationship with that spaceship aka Obsession II.


----------



## blahoobadyhoo

Tofudesperado said:


> I have a love hate relationship with that spaceship aka Obsession II.


Yeah it works pretty well (never been used for intelligent lighting) but the processor is like a jet engine.


----------



## DuckJordan

We've got two of them and boat anchor describes them pretty well... Our foam for our processor case is degrading pretty badly, and one desk had to go in for service. But considering we used both of them every day up until 2 years ago. Pretty solid desks... I still prefer the OB II over the express we have.


----------



## Timothy A. Samuelson

Here's what I used to work with. Sorry about the bad pic, I was actually trying to get a shot of the set. Off screen, I have a 4 channel Peavey head that runs my sound. (only effects and a condenser mic hung over the stage for backstage monitors.) Then a 27" iMac that runs ChamSys MagicQ on one monitor and QLab on another monitor. My Headset control point is also from here. I have a 16 channel NSI Board underneath the monitor on the right for those hairy moments when my old Luminex ArtNet Dongle liked to die out. (Got my new ChamSys Dongle in this week) The camera is feeding a monitor in the pit (behind the stage) and the dressing room. Crazy set up. I have to climb a home made ladder 10' to get in. Can't wait to get into our new space in June! 

Also, the McDonald's cup is for sunflower shells. I like breaking rules, but not the important ones.


----------



## Technoweenie

I have the good fortune to work in a larger venue that is a shared space between a local high school and a community theater. One of the students from this school landed a dream job at Google and came back to record the theater for Google Street View. This allows anyone to "walk" the theater and get a look at the FOH, backstage, and booth. It's the first link I send to anyone inquiring about the venue.

https://www.google.ca/maps/@43.0047...!3m5!1e1!3m3!1sgxcjxIIUf4hsIjhKyzGMtA!2e0!3e2

Bryan
"Technoweenie"


----------



## Sam Cash

I think i win for smallest booth (it's really a cupboard, its about 4ft by 4ft (im used to metric so i have no clue if thats right 1m by 1m ish bit bigger)). We are currently planning to build a proper booth


----------



## Chris15

Sam Cash said:


> I think i win for smallest booth (it's really a cupboard, its about 4ft by 4ft (im used to metric so i have no clue if thats right 1m by 1m ish bit bigger)). We are currently planning to build a proper booth



I'm pretty sure that green steel I'm seeing in the background leads up to a switchboard, in which case your arrangement is very non advisable, and if I could be bothered looking up the codes, probably illegal...


----------



## Sam Cash

Chris15 said:


> I'm pretty sure that green steel I'm seeing in the background leads up to a switchboard, in which case your arrangement is very non advisable, and if I could be bothered looking up the codes, probably illegal...


This room is the circuit breaker room. It has been like this since the hall was built. I don't know but i'm in Australia so the laws might be different.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Sam Cash said:


> I don't know but i'm in Australia so the laws might be different.


 
So is @Chris15 !


----------



## Sam Cash

ruinexplorer said:


> So is @Chris15 !


Oh Didn't see that


----------



## techietim

Here's a couple of quick photos I snapped at a Pub theatre that I've been working at this week. Really cool space, I am operating from the wings instead of in the auditorium and it seems to work a treat.
Lighting is running from an ETC Nomad (very cool!), sound is a program called Cue, basic but does the trick into a Yahama digital mixer (forgot what model they had!).

Sorry I didn't manage to get more pictures, I'll try if I get time tonight but no guarantees


----------



## afreeradical

K ... A little background and history on my space....

This is the booth for the Court House Theatre
Iin Niagara on the Lake, Ontario, Canada ( This town was the 1st Capital of Upper Canada (then known as Newark) ​This is the original theatre for the Shaw Festival Theatre

The theatre started in 1962 in this hall on the Top Floor of the Town's Court House building​It's a large, almost 200 year old pink walled banquet hall

Our Theatre is a 327 seat theatre that lives in 4 transport trailers in the winter​Then at the end of March we load it in through a 3rd floor fire escape door with a scissor lift and crane. 
And then out again 2nd week of October....
The Theatre is completely free standing and does not touch the walls or ceiling...​
I'm running the ETC Gio and Audio has the DM 1000 running QLab (he has a fairly nice set up)





This is a Picture of the Festival Booth from when I was the Operator there...
We had the Strand 520 at the time 
Much larger booth, very nice and on your own with a door that locks and a bathroom in the spot booth between me and Audio on the other side....


----------



## kenact

I'm jealous of all of you. The "booth" I typically work in has a Lite-On 2x12 board connected to a Teatronics Genesis 1224 dimmer pack for lighting and a Behringer Xenyx 502 mixer connected to a Chinese car stereo. For audio input devices, I have a cassette tape player and a cd player.

What I actually use is my laptop connected directly to the Behringer and an OpenDMX dongle bypassing the Lite-On board.

It's embarrassing enough describing it. I wouldn't dare post a picture.


----------



## techieman33

kenact said:


> I'm jealous of all of you. The "booth" I typically work in has a Lite-On 2x12 board connected to a Teatronics Genesis 1224 dimmer pack for lighting and a Behringer Xenyx 502 mixer connected to a Chinese car stereo. For audio input devices, I have a cassette tape player and a cd player.
> 
> What I actually use is my laptop connected directly to the Behringer and an OpenDMX dongle bypassing the Lite-On board.
> 
> It's embarrassing enough describing it. I wouldn't dare post a picture.



No need to be embarrased, most of us have worked in situations like that. And all of us are jealous of others setups. There is always something bigger and better out there that you would love to add to your current rig.


----------



## Amiers

techieman33 said:


> No need to be embarrased, most of us have worked in situations like that. And all of us are jealous of others setups. There is always something bigger and better out there that you would love to add to your current rig.



Same here. It's one of those jobs. Since I was taking a pic of something else for another thread I did a pano shot ( new feature for the iPad ) of the booth.

https://twitter.com/tupakkshakkur/status/539114894071975936

Guess it was to big for upload so posted it to Twitter.


----------



## RileyChilds

Here is a shot from the lighting board in the booth during a focus call for They're Playing Our Song, we have an all Strand System (520i, 3 CD80 Racks, 200-something Strand Lekos, and a Complete AMX Arch Control System). This is in Central Piedmont Community College's Dale F. Halton Theater. I don't have any other pictures, but I will get some soon. It is a a sizable booth and only the SM and I will sit there, sound has their own position down House Right. We also have Pease Auditorium which is very tiny, I will try and get pictures when I am in there in a few weeks for an other production.


----------



## Dustincoc

My home for the one show I do a year.


----------



## Jay Ashworth

Here's the newest version of my home booth, with an x32 I've grown very fond of...


----------



## techwiz24

My nest for the week, a small community theater in bad need of an upgrade  




Yes you saw right, we have TWO light boards for ~15 fixtures!


----------



## techwiz24

Now with sound effects:


----------



## AsherSB

The booth at my main theater:










Full booth



__ AsherSB
__ Jul 17, 2015






The director normally runs sound via iTunes on their laptop










Lights



__ AsherSB
__ Jul 17, 2015






Lights done using QLC+ with an APC Mini controlling with midi. We have 10 channels of dimming running pars, and 5 generic RGB LEDs.










Audio



__ AsherSB
__ Jul 17, 2015






For our current show we have 2 vocal mics, and we always have 9 mics over the stage that come out 3 speakers over the audience. All of that is mixed through a presonus 16.4.2.










Booth View



__ AsherSB
__ Jul 17, 2015






View from the lighting/sound position.

Edit: pictures didn't show up, will update soon


----------



## 707lineman

Here is one of two of the theaters I regularly do productions in

48 Leko's
24 Source4's
16 Strip lights
4 Scoops
4 Unique2 hazer systems
32 slimpar 64's (backstage work lights)
4 slimpar 64's (cue system)
grandMA2 for control (3 computers 3 separate circuits, 2 main, 1 backup)
1 computer running Timelord for audio and video (Tied to grandMA2 for triggering)
1 computer for video cameras (6 Total)
4 overhead mics patched to mains, booth, greenroom
4 wireless mics
Mackie Onyx 32.4 for audio
6 JBL monitors in booth, green room


----------



## Zelma

707lineman said:


> Here is one of two of the theaters I regularly do productions in
> 
> 48 Leko's
> 24 Source4's
> 16 Strip lights
> 4 Scoops
> 4 Unique2 hazer systems
> 32 slimpar 64's (backstage work lights)
> 4 slimpar 64's (cue system)
> grandMA2 for control (3 computers 3 separate circuits, 2 main, 1 backup)
> 1 computer running Timelord for audio and video (Tied to grandMA2 for triggering)
> 1 computer for video cameras (6 Total)
> 4 overhead mics patched to mains, booth, greenroom
> 4 wireless mics
> Mackie Onyx 32.4 for audio
> 6 JBL monitors in booth, green room
> View attachment 12350View attachment 12351View attachment 12352



Makes me think of a 911 Communications Center.


----------



## Zelma

techwiz24 said:


> My nest for the week, a small community theater in bad need of an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you saw right, we have TWO light boards for ~15 fixtures!



Why?


----------



## Zelma

Our small community theater operates out of a retired movie theater. The control booth is in the balcony. No enclosure. Audience can hear people in balcony even if we speak in low tones. Before I stage-managed "9 to 5" with them, someone had decided that the stage manager couldn't call shows there because the audience could hear. Crew had scripts and took their own cues. I said I was calling the show, period. Whispers + hand gestures. Up for warn, down for go. The light board is a manual two-scene preset.


----------



## techwiz24

Zelma said:


> Why?


The two light boards? Probably because "that's the way we've always done it" and nobody there likes patching. (they haven't even technically had a dedicated TD before this year) the newer board powers the auxiliary lights right in front of the nest which run off of newer dimmer packs like those you'd see on a tree. 

The primary board is really old and not all of the channels work. I don't even know if the dimmer packs we use run off of DMX so it may be impossible to run everything off of one board unless we get new ones.


----------



## Trevor Drawdy

hey there I'm new to the Forum, thought i would start by sharing my home away from home. Im the Technical Director at my theatre, we do 500+ shows a year and these are my tools to get the job done.

FOH -
Yamaha M7CL
Martin M1
Martin Maxedia
CSC Show Control (Fully redundent)


The Rig - 

68 - Par 64s
- 10 with CMY scrollers
- 6 with color scrollers

65 - S4 Lekos

50+ - Par 54s (rain curtain)

12 - 6x8 Leko

7 - Six Cell CYC

12 - COLORband Pix

8 - Rush Par 1

8 - Pro Par 336

8 - COLORdash Quad

6 - Mac700 Profiles

4 - HES Studio Spot 250

2 - VL3000 Spot

2 - Alpha Spot 575 HPE

1 - Le Maitre G300 MK2

1 - Martin Jem Compact Pro












FullSizeRender



__ Trevor Drawdy
__ Oct 25, 2015



From left to right. 
Main Show Contol Computer (running CTR Electronics, CSC Show Control)...














IMG_0643



__ Trevor Drawdy
__ Oct 25, 2015



Just my desktop Mac Pro














IMG_0644



__ Trevor Drawdy
__ Oct 25, 2015



Yamaha M7CL


----------



## cceprod

Here's a pic of my home from 3 years ago, and one from today with all my upgrades 

Before:









IMG_1683



__ cceprod
__ Nov 2, 2015






After:
(Yes I know I am in desperate need of a cleanup...)









IMG_0142



__ cceprod
__ Nov 2, 2015
__ 1


----------



## cceprod

Update: I cleaned it mostly out today:


----------



## Fountain Of Euph

Thats an express 24/48 and my VW/LW/audio computer


----------



## petercav17

Just wanted to show off the new booth at my school. This was built with the installation of a new sound system and new spotlights.



Electrics side, running an Ion 1024. You can also see the new Canto spots in their booths that were built last year. On the right is the SM's center



Sound side, Brand new Yamaha Cl3 and wireless/processing racks.


It's an awesome booth that we're lucky to have!


----------



## sdauditorium

petercav17 said:


> Just wanted to show off the new booth at my school. This was built with the installation of a new sound system and new spotlights.View attachment 13145
> 
> 
> Electrics side, running an Ion 1024. You can also see the new Canto spots in their booths that were built last year. On the right is the SM's centerView attachment 13143
> 
> 
> Sound side, Brand new Yamaha Cl3 and wireless/processing racks.View attachment 13144
> 
> It's an awesome booth that we're lucky to have!



Nice equipment and space. My only concern would be ergonomics when running a show. Having the patch panels and racks under the counter takes away any potential knee space. How close can you get to the desk when sitting down?


----------



## petercav17

sdauditorium said:


> Nice equipment and space. My only concern would be ergonomics when running a show. Having the patch panels and racks under the counter takes away any potential knee space. How close can you get to the desk when sitting down?



Yeah, there is hardly any knee space but the sound op has to stand to see the stage anyway, so it isn't too bad.


----------



## Western Rover

Here's the theater we rent each year. It was originally built as a vaudeville and movie theater, and this was the projection booth. It's not quite as bad as peering out the slots from a WWII tank. The computer on the left desk controls the dimmers, running Horizon. I don't remember what program they run for sound; instead I bring my laptop and use my DJ software.

Until I started reading this website I had no idea that cues are normally called by the stage manager. Our stage manager just supervises the scene shifters and roll drops, since there’s no means of communication between stage and booth. There's a night vision camera we use to watch the scene shifters during a blueout (no curtain) so we know when to fade out the music and bring up the lights for the next scene.


----------



## JimP0771

techno89 said:


> ok heres and old one



I know both of the boards you have in this booth by heart. I own the same model sound. All throughout college I used that model light board


----------



## danhr

Our booth 2.0, the previous having been thrown together from pieces of the former checkout kiosk of our mall space 4 years ago. Built by one of our volunteers over our holiday break and housing our new Presonus studiolive 32. Lights are run on the laptop on the left, sound cues on the other and an IR monitor camera for scene changes. Some new toys in the rack as well.


----------



## cceprod

Here's a picture of a middle school I commandeered for a show my city's community theater put on.

Their setup:

Mackie 3204 (With several bad faders, mute buttons and sends...)
DVD Player and Aux Jack to run sound
ETC Express 72/144
2 Altman Luminator spots (weakest little things I've ever seen)
8 Shure SLX mics

I brought over my sound stuff to replace theirs:

Presonus StudioLive 24.4.2
20 Sennheiser EW100g3 mics with Countryman B3s
Mac Mini with QLab and MIDI interface to run sound and light cues

I called the show and ran mics, lights and music.

Pictured is MY setup. I didn't take one of theirs unfortunately.


----------



## danhr

Silly question- is the booth curved or is it the photo? Or are my old eyes messing with my head?


----------



## cceprod

danhr said:


> Silly question- is the booth curved or is it the photo? Or are my old eyes messing with my head?



It's just the picture. I took a panorama


----------



## TNasty

I've got one you guys might like.
This addition was built onto the school somewhere between 2007-2010 (based on the architecture and what faculty talk about). They tore down the existing office wing and stuck the Auditorium up there, including a new gym, two Biology classrooms, and about 8 normal classrooms (7 are used for world language classes, the last one is used as a health classroom). They kept the foundation in tact at the other end of the building where the original auditorium was, and just renovated it on a ridiculous scale into the new offices. You can still see the higher-than-normal roof over the offices, despite having normal height ceilings inside.




Here's some of our mics.


Here's more of them. We actually got eight more just a while ago this school year. Sadly they're in an OSP instead of Gator rack. I liked the unity there was beforehand.

Don't worry, I fixed it so that what ever it is that's plugged into that power conditioner is actually on the rear now.


Here's our video receiver rack. Those three little boxes are "Twister 2" receiver units, which are active/powered VGA over Cat5E baluns. The transmitters are located on the front of the stage, and these little powered boxes also send audio and fit a gang outlet plate.


Here's a slightly different angle.


Ah, the main booth rack.
From top to bottom: Furman power conditioner, a power relay (it's the master power for the equipment in the booth and in a backstage cabinet, and it turns everything on and off in a specific order, so no loud pops), DVD player, CD player/burner, Telex MS-2002, Tape deck, broken feedback filter (I just need to buy a couple capacitors, some of them bust open in it), our booth amp, and a Mid-Atlantic power conditioner.


Here we have the main patch panel for the board. It uses six Aviom AN-16 units, which are hooked up to our Mid-Atlantic patch panels. We currently have 5 receivers and 1 send unit in the booth.
Later on after taking this picture, I went and labeled each snake with colored electrical tape. I did one color on each until I used every color I had, which led me to doing dual-tone markings.


Here's our wall of XLR. It has expanded since taking this picture.


This is where you start to see how serious we are with our equipment. This is a SoundCraft GB8 48. It's a beast of a board. It's a shame that so few people on my crew know how to manage a board like this, let alone do a proper mic check.
I've also fixed the strange patching. That cluster of yellow spike tape is where the lapel mics are- now there's a nice, clean, single piece of glowtape with black sharpie. Labels never looked so pretty before.

Believe it or not, I'm actually going to be managing nearly 40 wireless mics in a couple weeks on this board for our production of Jesus Christ Superstar. That'll be interesting.


Agh. The snakes broke out of their enclosure. Better get the tranquilizers.


It's really a mess behind the racks.


More mess.


On to lights!
Here we have our ETC 48/96. Once again, I'm one of the few people on my crew who know how to use the advanced functions on this board properly- let alone basic functions.


Yay cables.


Photogenic cables.


I love that we actually got the official wallplate from ETC.


Here's a double-edged sword. It's nice not having to go through a crawl space to adjust the front lighting, but you don't get to see what it actually looks like without moving the hoist back up. On the bright side, it's so easy to mount special equipment on these (disco ball, moving lights). We have three of these over the house, and each one has one digitally dimmed 120v circuit, a DMX output, and six 90v analogue dimmed circuits. (And yes, I have operated the genie you see in the back, and held on for dear life while using the cherry picker you see on stage right behind the genie).


These are nearly impossible to adjust. You can't get the genie lift near them, and if you use a ladder, you need to put some wood under the feet to keep it level, since the floor is on a slope.
Luckily, these haven't really needed much adjusting over the years.


Now here's the money shot. 7 Crown amps. Three 1000w units, and four 2000w units. You can push a mind boggling total of 11000w of air moving power through our system, provided you don't kill every speaker attempting to do it.
The top 1000w unit looks like it's for two of the three speakers near the ceiling at the front of the house. Then you've got the next two 1000w units driving the delay speakers. After that, I'm not sure what each of the 2000w units drive.
We've got two subs, three normal speakers, and two or three (I never really bothered to look) delay speakers (all of them are JBL, including our three monitors).


----------



## Jay Ashworth

Damn. Not bad.

Two thoughts:

Don't leave those caps too long; the electrolyte that popped out is corrosive, and will eat the board.

And you might be interested to hear about a failure mode we had in our Element recently: If you *played a cue* from the master fader stack, the levels would oscillate from F to about 50 and back.

Play it from the keyboard? Fine.

Submaster? Great there too, thanks.

The diagnosis was, I think, what I expected: there's a fixed voltage that feeds the submaster faders and is A/D'd to figure out where you are in the fade... and the power supply rail that drives them cut loose and started oscillating -- probably a blown bridge or popped cap.

Just got it back a week or 2 ago.


----------



## chausman

TNasty said:


> It's a shame that so few people on my crew know how to manage a board like this, let alone do a proper mic check.




TNasty said:


> Once again, I'm one of the few people on my crew who know how to use the advanced functions on this board properly- let alone basic functions.



Sounds like this is a fantastic time to start teaching people!


----------



## billn

Shouldn't be too hard to teach others, assuming they are not complete morons, both boards are pretty straightforward.


----------



## TNasty

chausman said:


> Sounds like this is a fantastic time to start teaching people!




billn said:


> Shouldn't be too hard to teach others, assuming they are not complete morons, both boards are pretty straightforward.


Yup, since since I'm currently a Senior, my supervisor and I have several candidates that I'm going to start to teach the advanced stuff to in a couple weeks. I've got one Sophomore, and two Freshmen- they're all pretty competent, and pretty interested in the stuff. I've also got my contact info permanently fixed in the booth, so whenever stuff pops up down the road people can reach me.


----------



## RonHebbard

TNasty said:


> I've got one you guys might like.
> 
> Believe it or not, I'm actually going to be managing nearly 40 wireless mics in a couple weeks on this board for our production of Jesus Christ Superstar. That'll be interesting.
> 
> 
> Agh. The snakes broke out of their enclosure. Better get the tranquilizers.
> 
> 
> It's really a mess behind the racks.
> 
> 
> More mess.
> 
> 
> On to lights!
> Here we have our ETC 48/96. Once again, I'm one of the few people on my crew who know how to use the advanced functions on this board properly- let alone basic functions.
> 
> These are nearly impossible to adjust. You can't get the genie lift near them, and if you use a ladder, you need to put some wood under the feet to keep it level, since the floor is on a slope.
> Luckily, these haven't really needed much adjusting over the years.
> 
> 
> Now here's the money shot. 7 Crown amps. Three 1000w units, and four 2000w units. You can push a mind boggling total of 11000w of air moving power through our system, provided you don't kill every speaker attempting to do it.
> The top 1000w unit looks like it's for two of the three speakers near the ceiling at the front of the house. Then you've got the next two 1000w units driving the delay speakers. After that, I'm not sure what each of the 2000w units drive.
> We've got two subs, three normal speakers, and two or three (I never really bothered to look) delay speakers (all of them are JBL, including our three monitors).


I hope your arm gets better soon.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## KBToys82

TNasty said:


> Here's some of our mics.


I'm curious, what band did you buy? I want to purchase wireless mics but with the proposed auction I chickened out for this year. I really like these mics over the others that I've tried and want slowly invest in purchasing a set. Would be rack mounted with antenna paddles feeding into the distros.


----------



## TNasty

KBToys82 said:


> I'm curious, what band did you buy? I want to purchase wireless mics but with the proposed auction I chickened out for this year. I really like these mics over the others that I've tried and want slowly invest in purchasing a set. Would be rack mounted with antenna paddles feeding into the distros.


They're the orange band (band I if I'm not mistaken). We also have some slightly older units that we only set up when we really need more mics that run on band D (green).

The new ones we just got a while ago sound phenomenal, crystal clear sound (provided the actor know how to wear it right).


----------



## sdauditorium

Here's a few updated pics from our booth(s).


----------



## danhr

My "other" booth, Atonement Lutheran church, Syracuse. I oversee

tech and run sound and projection 3 times a month.


----------



## mikefellh

I decided to post the type of lighting controls I had in high school back in the 80's for some history...now these AREN'T my pictures or even the pictures of the actual location, but I thought I post the type of system I USED TO USE back when I was on the stage crew in high school back in the 80's...I believe the dimmers were from the 30's:

The type of dimmer board, although ours had been updated to use modern breakers and all the handles were black...the long handles were "dummies"...you could twist the short handles which would then lock onto the large handle to allow multiple dimmers to be controlled a single large handle:

The houselights would be the set of four blue ones just above this text...they would be latched to the long handle by again twisting the short handles. If you were on your own, you'd be using your foot on the houselights while bringing up the stage lights with the upper dimmers!


The patch panel...this is where the individual lighting circuits would be tied to the dimmers, or be switched 100% on...our actual panel didn't have the dimmers there, the sockets would be tied to the dimmers shown above, with one row of sockets direct (100%):

I wished I had _actual_ pictures from those days, but the thing is when you're doing the work you don't think of taking pictures that you'll still have in the future!

Of course compare that to today where the "movie theatre" auditorium I run has a single 2k dimmer like the following:


And in a month since we're updating to LED lighting we're changing to an electronic dimmer that can be remote controlled at the lectern:


Once the renovations are done in a couple of months I'll post actual pictures of my current setup...this past summer we had six Cat6 lines put in for HDMI, VGA, USB, and AUDIO extenders, and we just put in the devices "temporarily" to see if they would all work together...now it's time to "tidy up" and make the placements permanent.


----------



## cceprod

I haven't shown off my new space since I took on my new job! I have a pretty solid one man operation and I'm quite proud of my setup. Pardon the slight mess. This particular picture was taken during a concert we had so the roles of a lot of our devices were slightly different from normal.




From left to right:


16 QLX-D microphones
My personal MacBook Pro 15" 2017, used to browse the internet and text but most importantly used in client mode to remote control our ETC Ion console
Work's MacBook Pro 15" 2012, used for Pro Tools recording through Dante Virtual Soundcard, wireless workbench and serves as a quick access QLab backup device
Yamaha QL5
My iPad, used to control light console and sound console remotely
Our Mac Mini, used as our primary QLab driver for theatrical productions and projection control and music playback pretty much always. Running DVS for QLab and music playback.
Artist's laptop running PowerPoint for projections for this concert.


----------



## GWWWicked

Thanks for the great booth picts, it makes me thankful for what we have! I thought I'd chime in with ours at Emmanuel Baptist Church. It's in the balcony (hard for sound), but the balcony only open when the floor overflows which I think has only been about 3 times in 9 years. 

Left to Right:
PC2: Confidence Monitor running ProPresenter 
WC MAC: Pro Presenter for IMAG screens
Video Land: The two monitors are live & preview, with a quad reference monitor set driven by a Kramer VP-727. 2 Sony BRC-700 PTZ cameras. 
EP MAC: Pro Presenter for environmental projection
Yamaha M7CL with a Tannoy Reveal reference monitor (since the console is in a dead spot) 
8 channels of Shure ULX-D (and we won't mention what's underneath those receivers) 
MegaLite Enlighten lighting control 
Laptop for DB monitoring, etc. 

We usually run a 3 man crew so the desk is plenty spacious. The Christmas show normally runs a 6 man crew and that can get a little cozy. The walkway where the ladder is sitting was supposed to contain chairs but the sightlines didn't work with all the stuff on the desk, so it's a great way to get from one end of the desk to the other without disturbing the operators.


----------



## Ben Stiegler

Old friends indeed! My jr HS had the mechanical interlock board offstage R on a steel platform 16’ up a straight ladder, no cage. I loved it up there ... my swan song was running lites for my own graduation, scurrying down the ladder in my suit to receive my diploma. Good times!

HS had a huge sauna room full of vacuum tube dimmer modules ... also a 50s or 60s design.


----------



## sdauditorium

cceprod said:


> I haven't shown off my new space since I took on my new job! I have a pretty solid one man operation and I'm quite proud of my setup. Pardon the slight mess. This particular picture was taken during a concert we had so the roles of a lot of our devices were slightly different from normal.
> View attachment 15867
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 
> 16 QLX-D microphones
> My personal MacBook Pro 15" 2017, used to browse the internet and text but most importantly used in client mode to remote control our ETC Ion console
> Work's MacBook Pro 15" 2012, used for Pro Tools recording through Dante Virtual Soundcard, wireless workbench and serves as a quick access QLab backup device
> Yamaha QL5
> My iPad, used to control light console and sound console remotely
> Our Mac Mini, used as our primary QLab driver for theatrical productions and projection control and music playback pretty much always. Running DVS for QLab and music playback.
> Artist's laptop running PowerPoint for projections for this concert.



Another one-man setup; love it. Can I ask what facility you're at and any tech specs you're willing to share? TIA.


----------



## TNasty

So it may not be a "booth", but it is our "studio" control desk.









In case you're wondering what the setup is for, we use it for motion capture with the Xbox Kinect, and possibly for product imaging. Chris (the guy you see sitting there) is an absolute Blender wizard, which is currently our software of choice. The lights are so that we can keep a steady framerate running on the Kinect, along with our other cameras- we like to livestream when we're working. The lights are all controlled through QLC+ with a "$5 DMX Interface" made from some guide on a DIY site.
Currently we do this setup Friday and Saturday nights, and then focus more on digesting content throughout the rest of the week. So far we've done the setup twice (we have to take it down at the end of the day so Mom can park in the garage again), and the last time it took us about two hours to have everything set up and ready to go, and about 30-60 minutes to dismantle everything.
This week we'll have a new monitor (Dell u2410f- really nice for production), and I think I'm going to try to virtualize the second workstation off of my desktop and see if that'll help with setup/packing time.
You can check out our Twitter (our main choice for streaming) here if you're interested.


Never mind the odd things like the gas cans on the chair hanging from the ceiling... that's my dad's work (I'm pretty sure those cans are empty, if you're wondering)


----------



## derekleffew

TNasty said:


> ...So far we've done the setup twice (we have to take it down at the end of the day so Mom can park in the garage again), ...


Ladies and gentlemen: the next Steve Jobs, or Fred Foster (I'm not sure which).


----------



## TNasty

derekleffew said:


> Ladies and gentlemen: the next Steve Jobs, or Fred Foster (I'm not sure which).


Personally I relate more to Wozniak, Chris is more Jobs... But I do suppose we're both Steve, either way.


----------



## Amiers

Use IRL on Twitch.tv. Nobody watches live streams on twitter. Better tools and more points of interaction. If you are looking for that kind of thing.


----------



## TNasty

I'll take a look into it. I'll just have to convince Chris to use Twitch instead of Periscope (I honestly don't doubt the fact that Twitch is better, and I'm pretty certain we'd still be able to share it to our social media pages).


----------



## Amiers

TNasty said:


> I'll take a look into it. I'll just have to convince Chris to use Twitch instead of Periscope (I honestly don't doubt the fact that Twitch is better, and I'm pretty certain we'd still be able to share it to our social media pages).



If he is he’s a real nerd tell him he can WUPHF.


----------



## TNasty

Amiers said:


> If he is he’s a real nerd tell him he can WUPHF.


HAH- I'm afraid it'd be lost on him, but at least somebody got the reference.


----------



## Nathan Cronic

Been the Student Tech Director at this HS for many years and have now moved on to be a MA Programmer and Op. Prior to my arrival the space had all conventional fixtures, an ETC Expression 3 with a bunked Floppy Reader, a Peavey AMR 800 Studio Mixer (that was the size of a football field), and 14 Peavey Amplifiers from the 90's. The venue was built in the 70's and was renovated in 2007. 1,200 Seats on the floor and 575 in the mezzanine.





Now to the good stuff, the _*control booth*_!
Around October of last year the Floppy Reader on our Expression 3 quit reading show files the morning of a Multi-Show One Act Competition, and all 6 competitors had to be reallocated 30 minutes of programming time and playback from memory. We immediately purchased the student friendly ETC Ion and a 2x20 Wing.
About a month ago the meter bridge on our Peavey mixer bit the dust, and triggered the much larger upgrade to the control booth. We replaced our 2 wire audio system with networked Dante. Replaced 14 2U Peavey amplifiers with 3 2U Ashley NX Amplifiers. Moved our Peavey 800 Studio Mixer into dimmer world (extremely important to continue to teach analog mixing and older signal chain strategies to students) and received a Allen and Heath GLD-112 Chrome Digital Mixer.
Lots of more minor changes and upgrades were made such as painting, rewiring, etc, and eventually condensed 3 42U racks into just 1. The Wooden desk was replaced as it was built around the older mixer and we redid the layout for ergonomics in mind as we spend hours at a time working here. Lots more upgrades and change to come in the future, and will have more to post soon as I soon will be upgrading 2 other high schools in the district.


----------



## Taniith

Still a bit of a work in progress, but I just largely finished retrofitting the booth in our space to kick off our 142nd season this week:






The original structure of the booth was built 25-35 years ago, with two console areas, and a raised center section that housed tape decks and an FM receiver and such. Between the new Element that ETC gave us last year, and the X32 we just purchased, the existing layout just wasn't going to work anymore. Our dream was to build a new booth in the same space (but higher, with storage underneath), but we had to shelve that because of concerns that we'd need to add sprinklers underneath. So instead we went with the retrofit plan as an interim stop-gap.

Removed lots of horizontal surfaces that just gathered junk, made it one flat countertop, built drawers for storage in the center, etc etc. More detailed photos here: https://imgur.com/a/D3nnfgx


----------



## tjrobb

Taniith said:


> Still a bit of a work in progress, but I just largely finished retrofitting the booth in our space to kick off our 142nd season this week:
> 
> The original structure of the booth was built 25-35 years ago, with two console areas, and a raised center section that housed tape decks and an FM receiver and such. Between the new Element that ETC gave us last year, and the X32 we just purchased, the existing layout just wasn't going to work anymore. Our dream was to build a new booth in the same space (but higher, with storage underneath), but we had to shelve that because of concerns that we'd need to add sprinklers underneath. So instead we went with the retrofit plan as an interim stop-gap.
> 
> Removed lots of horizontal surfaces that just gathered junk, made it one flat countertop, built drawers for storage in the center, etc etc. More detailed photos here: https://imgur.com/a/D3nnfgx



Talk to your local AHJ (probably a fire marshal), they should be able to advise you on your storage situation. Also, that rail looks really short. 42" is your friend; or at least something that wont just tip over your chair instead of stopping it.


----------



## Taniith

tjrobb said:


> Talk to your local AHJ (probably a fire marshal), they should be able to advise you on your storage situation. Also, that rail looks really short. 42" is your friend; or at least something that wont just tip over your chair instead of stopping it.


We've never actually had an issue of chairs falling off, so it was more just a peace-of-mind thing. I'm reluctant to make it longer because it could create a tripping hazard at the top of the stairs (though making it thicker might be a good idea).

The fire department has been on us the last few years about every little thing, requiring the replacement/expansion of existing sprinklers, new alarm systems, and replacement of our seating. Between that and other large capital projects we're trying to find money for (elevator for accessibility and replacement of our ancient rigging), no one really wanted to bring anything *new* up with them right now. Hopefully in a few years when everything else settles down we can revisit the topic of a from-scratch booth with them.


----------



## danhr

A mid-show booth shot from _Kiss of the Spider Woman_ at the Central New York Playhouse. Board Op is staff member, publicity coordinator, and USITT member services assistant Lizzie Allers.


----------



## Jon Majors

cceprod said:


> I haven't shown off my new space since I took on my new job! I have a pretty solid one man operation and I'm quite proud of my setup. Pardon the slight mess. This particular picture was taken during a concert we had so the roles of a lot of our devices were slightly different from normal.
> View attachment 15867
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 
> 16 QLX-D microphones
> My personal MacBook Pro 15" 2017, used to browse the internet and text but most importantly used in client mode to remote control our ETC Ion console
> Work's MacBook Pro 15" 2012, used for Pro Tools recording through Dante Virtual Soundcard, wireless workbench and serves as a quick access QLab backup device
> Yamaha QL5
> My iPad, used to control light console and sound console remotely
> Our Mac Mini, used as our primary QLab driver for theatrical productions and projection control and music playback pretty much always. Running DVS for QLab and music playback.
> Artist's laptop running PowerPoint for projections for this concert.


You can remote the ion on a Macbook?


----------



## Jay Ashworth

Jon Majors said:


> You can remote the ion on a Macbook?


Theoretically. The Nomad software runs on a Mac, and is supposed to be able to slave (or master) to the Ion, but I never got it to work.

I'll probably take another swing at it this semester.


----------



## Lextech

Jon Majors said:


> You can remote the ion on a Macbook?


Yes, however AFAIK, you need the dongle that should have come with the console. You also have to be running the exact same software, including fixture libraries. I link into my TI all the time to edit, I would never try and program willingly on the laptop.


----------

